# [SOLVED] dell latitude E5500 keyboard



## one bad mudder (Dec 18, 2007)

this is a friends laptop. About 30 min after use online or off the keyboard stops working completely. I am not a laptop guy so I am at the end of my short knowledge base on possible cause. Please tell me what to run to check it. Thank you


----------



## one bad mudder (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

I will be typing and it will just stop at a random point. no stuck keys that i can tell of. any external keyboard works fine. Dells list of drivers is impossible to weed through.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

Hi, 

so it doesn't do it right away right? and when the keyboard stops working you can hook up a usb keyboard and it works? sounds like it might be when the laptop starts to warm up the connection for the keyboard or component is going bad or even the keyboard itself is going bad. have you tried blowing out the vents of the laptop?


----------



## one bad mudder (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

yes I tried blowing it all out. If the laptop is hot and I reboot it will take time to stop working again. I do not think it is heat. Could it be a program or service opening that would cause it? Her husband had so much junk loaded on it for "safety". I have taken as much as I feel comfortable removing. I think a process is opening that is causing the issue. I am about to the point of telling them to save what they want, pix etc and doing a master reinstall! would highjack this or something give you a clue? I hate store bought machines! and moving the screen slowly up and down does not effect it.:banghead:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

have you tried it in safemode?
i would also try ubuntu no need to install on the machine run it off the disk. and see if you still have same problem. Download | Ubuntu


----------



## one bad mudder (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

Ok booted in safe mode problem still there.
during a reboot I noticed that the button at the top left of the touch pad was stuck. I removed the key and the connection piece was jammed down. I touched it and it flew free. The key is know non functional but the keyboard is working fine! BTW what is/was the function of that button? Hope it was not important!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

form what i get its the touch pad buttons reference http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/late5400/en/sfits/sfits_en.pdf

looks like has upper and lower touch pad buttons.


----------



## one bad mudder (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: dell latitude E5500 keyboard*

thank you problem solved! can you help with SD card post?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome


----------

